# Latest attempt at a seascape



## billyO (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello all. Thought I'd share a picture of my latest blade just after hand sanding and etching. I'm getting closer to what I'm looking for in the seascape (see Custom Butcher's knife for a friend for my first attempt).









I've got a 30 layer billet I'm going to try for the water on the next one. And I might try using 15N20 for the core and 1084 on the outside for the sky next time too.

Now I have to decide what to do for the handle, dyed or un-dyed maple..... I'm leaning towards seeing if I have a spalted piece with a distinct spalting line that I can line up with the waterline.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks awesome. Definitely more cloud activity left on this one.
I like the idea of finding a piece with the spalting to line up.
It would be a very nice visual.


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2020)

try to do a mona lisa portrait with the next one. that would be really cool.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Really cool, looks like you could crack the code for river jump soon


----------

